# Looking for Box Newel Plans



## WoodRic (Jun 17, 2009)

I can probably work up something on my own for this.
But if anyone has, or knows of a set of plans for a recessed panel box newel (6") it would save me some time.

Thanks!!!!


-Ric


----------

